# Ferrari California gets a Magic detail + extra's



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I would share this great car with you as you dont see many getting posted around.

Tom who is a great customer of mine and who has also used us in the past to detail his Gallardo and wrap his Murcielago wanted some magic applied to his California along the lines of:

New wheels (these were done last month before the detail)
Full correction detail inc. interior
Tinted rear lights
chrome work to be gloss black inc. front grille.

The car is used and not a garage queen:


































































The car was foamed and washed our usual way:


































































The interior got a good once over also, using Zaino Z9 & Z10 on the leather:


















































Once washed, clayed and dried I inspected the paintwork to guage what level of correction the car required and I proceeded to remove the rear lights and badges:










































































































































































































Quick wrap for the front grille:










Once all correction work was complete and I was happy the badges and rear lights could be placed back in place:










































The car was then treated to the full Zaino system ready for a photoshoot I had booked: (the pics are mine not of the pro photographers) I will add his as soon as they are available.

The shoot included the California we arapped last week:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291332


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank You for reading and some pro shots can be found here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477?fref=ts

Nick Williams is my choice photographer and can be found here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/NWVTc...e-Photography-And-Design/156280036406?fref=ts

Robbie


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect cars, looks awesome:argie::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

TopSport+ said:


> perfect cars, looks awesome:argie::thumb:


Thank You :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, excellent job, cracking finish. One of the most beautiful cars IMO:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work Robbie - cracking cars


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job and some tasty mods, car looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just been informed that it has been placed on Ferrari's facebook page and gone viral.......


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great work and nice little touches but I can't help think those oronge repeaters really let it Down


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nally said:


> Great work and nice little touches but I can't help think those oronge repeaters really let it Down


They are getting done next week mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I have just been informed that it has been placed on Ferrari's facebook page and gone viral.......


10'000'000 + likes and counting :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

In the words of my daughter OMFG !!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Shame you didnt cover the plates up if that many people have seen it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Shame you didnt cover the plates up if that many people have seen it.


The shot that they have is with the plates covered :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning work! The depth on the finish is brilliant. Love the after ****s with its twin.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work mate..and what a car...awesome


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Best looking California I have seen and great work. :thumb:

Not keen on the wrapped one though....


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Lovely work. Big fan of black on black


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wasn't too keen on the looks of the Cali when they first came out, one of the best looking cars on sale at the moment in my opinion, top work, the matt one would look far better with the black wheels.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

paul200 said:


> I wasn't too keen on the looks of the Cali when they first came out, one of the best looking cars on sale at the moment in my opinion, top work, the matt one would look far better with the black wheels.


I agree so does the owner and we are placing an order for new rims shortly :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

great modifications IMO

lovely work


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stunning work mate I can only dream of getting a finish like that lol


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work, stunning cars!!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Both perfect!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That was one well used motor which now looks as it should. Not keen on the matt wrapped one at all even though it looks to have been done to an excellent standard.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

excellent work  

lovely cars...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys I enjoyed doing both cars and the photoshoot was good fun too.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very very nice Robbie, gloss over the matt any day for me. Your customer has very good taste! :argie:

little details make a worthwhile difference :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> very very nice Robbie, gloss over the matt any day for me. Your customer has very good taste! :argie:
> 
> little details make a worthwhile difference :thumb:


I was really pleased with the outcome mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice detailing, good correction and finishing work that is shown well under the lights  Not keen on the wrapped one alongside this car in the afters, but the detailed one here looks brilliant.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Nice detailing, good correction and finishing work that is shown well under the lights  Not keen on the wrapped one alongside this car in the afters, but the detailed one here looks brilliant.


Thanks David I think wrapping or at least matte black will always be marmite mate.

Hope your well

Robbie


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks super


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job Robbie, those cars are wicked looking:thumb:
The matt black one would look better with the darker wheels from the other car..

Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Great job Robbie, those cars are wicked looking:thumb:
> The matt black one would look better with the darker wheels from the other car..
> 
> Kev


They are indeed and I love the fact I did 2 in 2 weeks :lol:
The matte black one has wheels on order :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pleased to say that ADV.1 have used the pics on there site of this California. 

Robbie


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks awesome, great correction work too 



*MAGIC* said:


> Pleased to say that ADV.1 have used the pics on there site of this California.
> 
> Robbie


Nice one :thumb:

Although having a look at the ADV.1 website it appears I don't have enough kidneys to sell and I may be going blind soon lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Looks awesome, great correction work too
> 
> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Although having a look at the ADV.1 website it appears I don't have enough kidneys to sell and I may be going blind soon lol


Keep saving mate they are worth it :lol:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I saw some of the photos were posted by Ferrari on their Facebook page :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jim_964 said:


> I saw some of the photos were posted by Ferrari on their Facebook page :thumb:


Indeed they were cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning work on a stunning car!

Chris.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Gloss on that Rarri Robbie. 

Great Photo shoot at the end.


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

great work dude


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Good Gloss on that Rarri Robbie.
> 
> Great Photo shoot at the end.


 Cheers Johnny :thumb:
Loved the photo shoot :thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

First class work and cars! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again guys.

More shots can be seen scrolling down my FB page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Valet...s#!/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477?fref=ts

Robbie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow Rob what a epic gloss buddy on the beast! :doublesho

Amazing work buddy and the quality of your work is second to none!

Well done!:thumb::thumb:

ATB Mark:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wow Rob what a epic gloss buddy on the beast! :doublesho
> 
> Amazing work buddy and the quality of your work is second to none!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.

Still loving the AB lance and foam mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome motor and great work.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Seriously.....WOW!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

wow wow wow love the black and red combo


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.

@ Danny yes mate the colour combo is great on a car like this :argie:


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

wow stunning!


----------



## ian 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What did you use to finish down and burnish the finish as there was still holograms present in the pictures? Good results on the leather Needed cleaning desperately (Y)


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job!:thumb:


----------



## Cheeseman67 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cracking couple of motors, they look superb!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work, prefer the gloss to the matt!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Top work and nice to see a good friend of mine doing his magic with a camera, Nick is very very good.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Robbie.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow! Fantastic work, absolutely stunning.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fan-flippin-tastic!

Totally adore the tinted lights and black badges etc. just looks awesome.:thumb::argie:

Cannot wait to see some of the pro pics, the shots with it's twin in frozen paint is just awesome - once in a lifetime opportunity!

Ben


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work.... the rear light tinting really changes the look, saying that it looks pretty fine on the other car too.

Really love these.

PaulN


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

photos don't work for me!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

*MAGIC* said:


> Pleased to say that ADV.1 have used the pics on there site of this California.
> 
> Robbie


Wow - praise indeed !:thumb:

Nice one
Ben


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its subtle changes like the lights and badges that really make a difference.

Cheers guys.


----------

